# NET USE /DELETE erzwingen



## jccTeq (15. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

Windows 2000: ich habe hier eine Netzwerk-Resource \\136.1.255.31\root, die ich gerne löschen würde mit 
	
	
	



```
net use /delete \\136.1.255.31\root
```
 Das Problem ist, daß diese Resource laut 
	
	
	



```
net use
```
 noch von irgendeinem Prozess benutzt wird. Ich will dieses Trennen jetzt erzwingen, also die Verbindung schließen, obwohl noch ein Prozess da Daten drauf geöffnet hat. Alle Konsequenzen sind uninteressant, weil es die Gegenseite sowieso nicht mehr gibt. Das ist auch der Grund, warum ich die Resource löschen will. Mein Rechner steht immer für mehrere Sekunden, wenn er versucht, die Daten dieser Verbindung zu aktualisieren, und das nervt. 

Wie erzwinge ich dieses Löschen der Verbindung?


----------



## MCIglo (15. Juni 2005)

Netzwerkkabel ziehen


----------



## jccTeq (15. Juni 2005)

*lol*

Ja, das ist ja schon passiert. Darum ist die Resource ja nicht mehr verfügbar. Da ihr aber auch kein Laufwerksbuchstabe zugewiesen wurde, kann ich sie auf herkömmlichem Wege ("Netzlaufwerk trennen") nicht entfernen. 

Also was tun?


----------



## DHebel (7. September 2010)

NET USE /delete /yes


----------

